
Ask HN: Mindsets that help focusing on growth and self-challenge at work? - RHy11
I&#x27;ve been working in a FAANG for several years and coasting is pretty easy, but now looking back made me realize I haven&#x27;t been learning and growing as much as I would like.<p>What mindsets do you use?
======
giantg2
I like to be as self-sufficient as possible. This means I get experience in
multiple technologies and exposure to various processes in the company. This
gives me growth as a general technologist. This tends to impact my career
though since I don't get to focus on any one thing. Grows your knowledge, but
not your career.

------
whatnidnogg
i can't code without stevie by my side screaming happy birthday.

